# Market forces



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

have run amok. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sliderule01 (Dec 3, 2016)

That doesn't look like American Flyer track - but is show in a similar fashion on the instruction sheet. There is also a mixture of different kinds of couplers. There appears to be two cabooses (one with a link coupler). I am wondering if a bunch of stuff was just thrown in a AF box...


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

sliderule01 said:


> That doesn't look like American Flyer track...


The last gasps as it were...

pikemaster.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My only guess as to what it finally sold for is that the Dominoes Sugar covered car, according to my price guide, is worth....get ready....over $400 bucks.... People were only bidding for that car, the rest is pikemaster stuff, and at the low end of value.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

flyernut said:


> My only guess as to what it finally sold for is that the Dominoes Sugar covered car...


I thought the same, sans the price guide. But still.

just a little looking through the sold listings tells me it's not "worth" what they paid. 

That's OK though. I've never much cared what others pay for loot. I only found it entertaining.


----------

